# USB error messages when attempting to install FreeBSD 13.1-Release



## mefizto (Jul 2, 2022)

Greetings all,

I am trying to install FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE, but regardless whether I use a USB flash drive or an external USB CD drive, I am getting a stream of messages:

```
> usb_alloc_device: set address 2 failed (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
> usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
> usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
> usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
> usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
> usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
> usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
> usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
> usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_IOERROR, ignored)
> usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_IOERROR
```
The search suggests that (i) the hardware is faulty or the (ii) port is faulty.  I have difficulty to agree with either because I tried different USB flash drives, erased the USB flash drives and re-imaged them, changed the cable on the CD drive, tested all the USB ports, but the messages persist.  None of the search results suggest any other solution.

Any advice what else I can try?

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## chrbr (Jul 2, 2022)

I have an external USB disk which behaves strange using FreeBSD, too. I have to apply the external power supply before inserting the USB connector. Otherwise the disk is not recognized. With other operating systems there is no issue like that. It might be a timing problem. The internal firmware might be not be up and running when FreeBSD tries to communicate with the disk.

Powering up the external drive before attaching the data cable might help in your case as well, of course only if the supply and the data lines are accessible at different connectors.

Kind regards,
Christoph


----------



## mefizto (Jul 2, 2022)

Hi chrbr,

regarding your suggestion to "apply the external power supply before inserting the USB connector" I had done that.  When I was exchanging the USB cable, I left the CD drive power on.  It did not change anything.

Undaunted by the annoying messages, I proceeded to install the OS from all four external USB ports.  It was a chore, as the messages were fast scrolling, but I printed an install tutorial so I knew what to enter even if the window was partially corrupted by the messages.  I understand, that it does not prove anything because the motherboard has two internal headers for additional USB ports, but nothing is connected to them, and I do not understand enough how the address is assigned to conclude whether that is a problem or not.

I also installed Windows 7 and 10, neither installation complained about the USB port, much less was problematic.  Consequently, I have broaden the search, and it appears that this has been a recurring issue, the earliest I was able to find was on FreeBSD 9.2, there was also a bug report, allegedly fixed: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=262882.

I would re-file the bug report, but I will be asked to enter commands/modify files, which is rather difficult because the anoying messages are scrolling so fast.  Is there a way to suppress them?

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## chrbr (Jul 3, 2022)

Dear mefizto,
before editing the bug report it might make sense to contact the last contributor and ask him if your logs would be helpful or not. I write this because all contributors have a very high knowledge and reputation. I think my skills are miles below their abilities.

I am not sure how to capture the error messages on the console. May be the messages are already in /var/log/messages/debug.log. If not please check /etc/syslog.conf. It should be possible to redirect error messages to a file by adding or editing  a line as

```
*.err;kern.warning;auth.notice;mail.crit               /var/log/messages/my_errors
```
or so. I ave not tried that. For this is not straightforward and simple I would contact the last contributor first. Then he can tell you exactly what is required and how to collect the information.


----------



## mefizto (Jul 3, 2022)

H chrbr,

ha, ha, I am a little ahead of your advice.  I re-read the bug report and found an e-mail address of the gentleman, who was in charge of the bug, explaining the situation and asking, how can we proceed.

Capturing the message on the console does not seem to be a big problem, they do repeat themselves, and they are essentially the same as other people's reports down to the address number.  Apparently, this is a reoccurring issue.  A problem is trying to issue any commands, not even considering editing files, because the messages scroll so fast that they blot out the prompt.  Hence my question whether the messages could be re-directed.  I think that it should be possible since, _e.g._, OpenBSD, at least in the X-environment has a console, separate form the main screen.

I will wait if the gentleman ever responds.  Otherwise, I will have to write-off the hardware since even 13.0-RELEASE suffers form the same problem.  Perhaps I could try the latest version of 12.X-RELEASE.

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## chrbr (Jul 3, 2022)

mefizto said:


> H chrbr,
> 
> ha, ha, I am a little ahead of your advice. I re-read the bug report and found an e-mail address of the gentleman, who was in charge of the bug, explaining the situation and asking, how can we proceed.


This is perfectly fine. Regarding the USB device I have: The issue appeared already with FreeBSD-9.1. But it is worth to try FreeBSD-12.3 if this is not difficult for you.


----------



## mefizto (Jul 3, 2022)

Hi chrbr,

no, it is not difficult, I just have to download the installation files and is they works, at least I can use the hardware.  Perhaps the issue will be resolved before the 12.3 EOL.

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## mefizto (Jul 11, 2022)

Greetings all,

I contacted the original assignee of the bug report and following his advice to set 
	
	



```
hw.usb.debug=-1
```
 the flood of messages stopped, but I still have periodic, more that abut once a second the following:

```
ugen1.2: <Unknown> at usbus1 (disconnected)
uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
```
In other words, not only is the computer unusable, but I do not quite know how to assist with potential debugging, as typing commands is interrupted by the scrolling messages.

What would you recommend?

Kindest regards,

M


----------

